# Built a outdoor catwalk & cats won�t go thru door



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

*Built a outdoor catwalk & cats won’t go thru door*

Hi I’m new here.

I spent the last two weekends building a catwalk to a future habitat but the cats are too afraid to go use it. I had to build the catwalk out a second story window across a patio cover, because I didn’t have a better window to exit and I did not want to cut a hole through the wall. 

The only window available was already being used by a cooler and fortunately there was just enough space to build an offset out and around the cooler.


























Anyway I've tried coaxing them out with treats, toys and even tried pushing them out, but they just will not go. I leave the door flap open during the day but i have to close it at night because of mosqutios. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am no expert, but my instinct says they are nervous about being exposed or about having no obvious places to hide if they walk out and something startles them. I would use a cloth or tarp to create a cover or a tunnel-effect near the window exit, and maybe start out with only allowing access to a short length of the whole cat walk, until they are comfortable with venturing out of the first part. 

Our kitty is now allowed out on our secure deck, via doors propped open, but every once a while before it was permitted she would sneak out. At those times, she was so nervous that she skulked right along the length of the wall, and would hide under the covered grill if a noise bothered her. She is more confident now, but she still ducks for cover under the patio chairs or the grill if anything startles her. Your kitties would probably be happier if they could see and gauge areas of cover to use for safety...

Fran

P.S. Oh, and welcome to the Cat Forum!  That cat walk looks amazing, I hope you post pictures when your gang starts using it!


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Fran said:


> I am no expert, but my instinct says they are nervous about being exposed or about having no obvious places to hide if they walk out and something startles them. I would use a cloth or tarp to create a cover or a tunnel-effect near the window exit, and maybe start out with only allowing access to a short length of the whole cat walk, until they are comfortable with venturing out of the first part. .................................... QUOTE]
> Oh wow! Thanks Fran, it never occurred to me to cover it and I’ll bet your right. I have just the piece of shade material that tore of a much larger patio cover. I’ll give that a try tomorrow. Thanks again
> 
> And I plan on making a video for YouTube when they actually come out.


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

Yay! I think you have it! Great place you have built. Please keep us informed.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I struggled with the idea of the cat door because I have a dog door that they have access to and I don’t want them to go out that door. They are curious about the dog door, but it has two flaps to keep the cold weather out which confuses them. And also every time they get near the door, the two dogs get excited and want to play which scares them away. I intentionally chose a cat door that was different from the dog door so that they wouldn’t tie the two together.
I was looking for a solution to eliminate the flap and have some sort of automatic door opener and I found a electronic one that required a collar, but we haven’t been able to keep collars on 3 of the 5 cats. I wish they would wear collars because I have a real hard time telling them apart, because they are all black from above. The male is all black and the females have white patches on their bellys. Luckily one of the females has a crooked tail, but it’s hard when they are laying down and you can’t see those identifying marks.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Well I covered most of it until I ran out of material. I still need to fasten it down and thinking of sewing it on, but that’s going to be a real chore up on the roof. I wonder if maybe hot glue would work with the weather and all.
































Also do you think I may need to cover it more? If so I'll need to buy more material.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Just an idea, but maybe tack it down ever so often with a thin peice of wire. Loop through, twist and cut the ends. Might be eaiser. Make sure to keep the pointy ends to the outside.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

binkyhoo said:


> Just an idea, but maybe tack it down ever so often with a thin peice of wire. Loop through, twist and cut the ends. Might be eaiser. Make sure to keep the pointy ends to the outside.


 Thanks, that worked sweet.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

hoofmaiden said:


> Try putting some smelly treats a few feet out into the run. Then just ignore them.
> 
> I have to say that you're taking a HUGE risk w/ that dog door. Cat door or not, eventually they would figure that out. I would get rid of the dog door or replace it w/ one of the ones that is activated by the dog's collar (so it opens only for them). Too risky otherwise!


 I supose your right and I should look into a new electronic door. Thanks


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

*I may have made a mistake by adding carpet.*

They are just waiting in line to looking out the door, but they don't go out. :blackcat


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Cute! And I think it is progress. You've got their attention..!

Fran


----------



## Calisphere (May 14, 2011)

You have better patience than I do. I'd just shove one of my cats out, probably my Siamese. Lol.

Which cat seems to be the bravest? Or the one that follows laser beams most? Perhaps leading a cat via laser pointer might work. Otherwise, they'll get there eventually.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Calisphere said:


> You have better patience than I do. I'd just shove one of my cats out, probably my Siamese. Lol.
> 
> Which cat seems to be the bravest? Or the one that follows laser beams most? Perhaps leading a cat via laser pointer might work. Otherwise, they'll get there eventually.


 The White cat, but I don’t know if its braveness or if she just doesn’t understand fear. 

I noticed that things weren’t quite right when she was young because she stepped right off the upstairs landing and few 10ft. It could also be her eyes because she doesn’t see very well and has a hard time focusing on play toys like the laser pointer. I have to almost put it on her nose before she can follow it. She relies mostly on her nose to find things.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

We got a little rain and the kitties aren't interested today.

Well when they do venture out, they will have a surprise when they get to the end, because they can drop down under the patio roof to another long run hung from above for 30 ft.










I still have more work to do on it. I was working past dark just to secure it and I really could not see much, but I hope to complete it this weekend.


















My original plan was to build a large fenced structure down to the ground with a litter box at the very end of the cat walk. Now it looks like I’ll be moving it to where the ramp is from above the roof so I need to figure out how I’m going to do it.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Patience. Their curiosity will make them take the plunge sooner or later. One thing that helped mine try the new window cat patio was a dish of nice smelly tuna wet food. My greedy gut cat went right out and chomped it down. then she looked around and decided it wasn't such a bad place. Soon all the cats were taking turns on the window unit.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

wow this is interesting. I've never heard of these cat 'extensions' before. What are they for? 

Living in my first floor apartment i considered creating some form of ladder from the window for the cats to access the outdoors whenever they needed to. But lol I never did it.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

amelia100 said:


> wow this is interesting. I've never heard of these cat 'extensions' before. What are they for?
> 
> Living in my first floor apartment i considered creating some form of ladder from the window for the cats to access the outdoors whenever they needed to. But lol I never did it.


I was inspired by the YouTube video below.





There are many ways to do it. I did not want to make any holes through the walls because I plan on selling my home in a few years and moving out of CA and don't want a lot of repair work to do when I move. it would have been so much easier to go out a downstairs window, but the only window I have available is one that we set up our Christmas tree in front of. We go all out for Christmas and our tree display is huge and stays up for almost 2 months.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Another thought - very random I know, but it occurs to me that cats love to climb _up_. Is there a way that your kitties can be allowed to explore this cat run _starting _at the bottom, rather than starting at the top? It may follow their natural instinct to explore from the ground up rather than top down. 

Fran


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Fran said:


> Another thought - very random I know, but it occurs to me that cats love to climb _up_. Is there a way that your kitties can be allowed to explore this cat run _starting _at the bottom, rather than starting at the top? It may follow their natural instinct to explore from the ground up rather than top down.
> 
> Fran


 You know that’s funny you said that because I was thinking the same thing. I have not built the bottom section yet, but I was thinking about putting the cats or at least a few in the lower section after I build it and allow them to climb up and find their way back home. It maybe a traumatic experience for at least two of them and they may just have to do it on their own.

My daughter has me worrying about the section under the roof because it is possible that they could jump over and fall 10’to the ground. I don’t think they will unless they were really spooked. I’m going to run something along the top to discourage them, but I hadn’t planned on it for awhile. 

Anyway on my way to work this morning at 4:30 AM I saw a cat running loose on the street that looked exactly like my Squirts. I stopped right in the middle of the road to catch her and she jumped over a wall. So I turned around and headed back home in a panic not know what I was going to do because I was going to be late for work. I struggled with my keys for what seemed like forever to get in and ran to the family room where she was snoozing on the couch. 

After that I’ve decide to make the project of closing in the to of under hang my 1st priority.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

builder said:


> I was thinking about putting the cats or at least a few in the lower section after I build it and allow them to climb up and find their way back home. It maybe a traumatic experience for at least two of them and they may just have to do it on their own.


I was thinking of just throwing them out there too. That's the tried and true method for most cats when they need to get used to the outdoors. All the cats in my family are allowed outside when we visit the cabin, even the really scared ones eventually love it. 

It worked out for Blaze in the backyard as well. At first he was terrified -- peed on us in fright -- but there wasn't any simple way of going about it, we didn't have a cat door accessible to him so he could debate on the merits of using (something that may have never happened if left up to him). We made him stay out there for a few minutes. Then we did it again a few days later, and again a few days after that, and eventually we made him stay out there with us for about 30 minutes, even if he wanted in... and after a month or so he started really liking it out there. At first he was really taking in the blue sky and everything, it must have been overwhelming for him. At the time he was a 15 year old cat that had never been outside (besides a few failed attempts several years prior) and was scared of _everything_. Now he loves it out there.

Some cats won't like it at first, it could take weeks/months to get them really liking it out there, but getting them out there and then getting them back in (on their own or going to get them again/staying with them if they're too scared) will eventually work out, probably faster than letting them do it on their own. Some cats may be too afraid to do it on their own and will miss out on a lot of great sunning experiences.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

hoofmaiden said:


> I would not put them downstairs and make them work their way up. That's a good way to convince them that the whole thing is dangerous. Give them TIME!! Keep putting smelly treats out there and try not to focus on it all the time. If you relax about it, they may, too.


 Thanks, I’ve decided to work on another project tomorrow instead of the lower section because I’m undecided exactly where to put it. 

The current location is next to an apricot tree and earlier this year I discovered rats were climbing over my block perimeter wall and eating what fell off the tree. I cut back the tree drastically and I’m not even sure if it is going to come back. I purchased 3 electronic rat traps and 6 regular spring traps and have them strategically placed around the house. I thought I had wiped them out after killing 5 rats with no signs of them for a couple months. Then yesterday I discovered that they were back eating my tomatoes. 

Well I’m not sure its rats but something is eating them and I don’t think its birds. I don’t know if it’s just one critter passing through or what, but now I’m worried that if I go all the way to the ground the rats may get into the house via the cat walk. I’ve had the house is rat proofed except for the dog door and the dogs already killed one trying to come through that door and the cats would probably invite them in. I do not think the cats will keep them out,so I need to design the cat area up off the ground using pipes or something so the rats can’t climb up. 

Anyway tomorrow I’ll get up at the crack of dawn and climb up on the roof to see how much attention I can get. Then I’m going to put some drops of canned cat food outside before they eat breakfast and see if they come out on their own.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Success with one cat, but I had to bribe Squirts to come to the ramp landing. :yellbounce










Finally got Squirts to take 1st step to the ramp below 










Squirts is unsure but walks down ramp for the 1st time. I believe I may have to enclose the ramp because after looking at it up close I realize that it could be a little scary for house cats. 










She didn’t go far then decided that was enough for the 1st day 










After seeing her on the lower catwalk I now know for sure that I need to fill in the top, I could use the wire fencing, but it seems like such a waist to cut 6” off the roll. So I’m looking for another alternative like maybe using cloth or wire to string across the length.


----------



## Tobietoes (Sep 7, 2012)

That is awesome! I bet they will end up loving it. I've always wanted to build one, but am afraid I'd make it wrong and they would get out or stuck.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Tobietoes said:


> That is awesome! I bet they will end up loving it. I've always wanted to build one, but am afraid I'd make it wrong and they would get out or stuck.


Thanks, I was doing some construction work in my back yard and found a piece of plastic corrugated roofing. We are preparing for a rain storm so I fastened it over the Cat Observation Deck. I just used a bungee cord to hold it on as a test. I’m hoping the cats will see it as a hiding place as well as protection from the rain.










I sure hope it rains hard, because everything really needs a good cleaning. I'm so tired of dust.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

*3AM turmoil on the catwalk*

I was awoken at 3 AM this morning by Sebastian who found his way all the way to the end of the cat walk and either forgot how to get back or was too frightened to move. He was crying so hard and so laud that I was sure that he was injured. On top of that, every dog in the neighborhood started to bark when I went outside to see what was going because as soon as Sebastian saw me, he started bellowing out the loudest screams I’ve ever heard from a cat.

I turned on all the patio lights and climbed up the ladder to see if he had somehow broken a leg from the wire or something, but then as soon as I tried to touch him he snarled and tried to bite me.

He is normally afraid of me so I had to get help and we finally guided him up on the roof where he made a mad frantic dash back through the window to safety inside. Interestingly enough Squirts was on her way out to see what was going on and probably would have guided him back. She has already learned how to use the cat walk and has been on the end many times in the last couple of days watching us work on another patio project. 

Anyway Sebastian is unhurt and looks as if he is still struggling with thoughts his turmoil on the cat walk. I can now see that I cannot make the outdoor play area until each of the 5 cats are completely comfortable with moving around the cat walk. I just can't risk another incident in the middle of of the night with an even bigger maze to confuse them. 

Well I'm going back to bed if I can :???:


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

It might be a good idea to block the entrance to the catwalk at night. I got tired of hearing the cats challenge the possums and racoons at night when the wildlife came into the yard to clean up the leftover birdseed.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

LaurulFeatherCat said:


> It might be a good idea to block the entrance to the catwalk at night. I got tired of hearing the cats challenge the possums and racoons at night when the wildlife came into the yard to clean up the leftover birdseed.


 That’s funny you say that because that exactly what my daughter said. LOL. Anyway you probably are right. 

I closed off the door for today while I modify the ramp because I believe part of the problem is that it is too open and they are unsure of where they can step. I glued on a piece of 5’ x 3’ piece of outdoor carpet to the ramp and I’m using the excess carpet to cover the sides. 
















Sorry about the ramp photo. I could not reach it properly and just had to take a chance not realizing the sun was directly behind it. 

fftopic Also this is a little off topic, but funny. One of our neighbors has a talking parrot that lives outside and all day long we had to listen to it mimic the cats early morning panic cries from the catwalk.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Might be slugs or squirrels eating your tomatoes.


----------



## Coleman (Sep 15, 2012)

I like it. You clearly have your heart in the right place.


Cole~


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

kty78 said:


> Might be slugs or squirrels eating your tomatoes.


I didn't think of squirrels. We do have ground squirrels, but I didn't know that they ate tomatoes.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Coleman said:


> I like it. You clearly have your heart in the right place.
> 
> 
> Cole~


Thanks! 

Well I've decided that I'm going to completely replace the transition section from the roof to the catwalk below and do it as my original plan. I was going to build a plywood section with small lookout windows, but changed my plans when I saw how easy it was to form the wire fence, plus it was light weight. 

The wire has been a problem since the start and the plywood will be harder to build, but in the long run it will be better. I just don't have the time at the moment because of all projects I'm doing.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

That is really amazing and what an effort you've put into it! Keep up the good work and patience is a virtue!! Looking forward to hearing more about this!


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Have you googled cat enclosures, or catios? I did and if you look at Google images there are a lot of good ideas. Now I'm thinking about closing in the stairway outside the basement door and attaching a cat enclosure to it. The stairway already has a roof over it and one side is closed in, so the structure is already there, it just needs wire and a doorway.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

kty78 said:


> Have you googled cat enclosures, or catios? I did and if you look at Google images there are a lot of good ideas. Now I'm thinking about closing in the stairway outside the basement door and attaching a cat enclosure to it. The stairway already has a roof over it and one side is closed in, so the structure is already there, it just needs wire and a doorway.


 Oh I just noticed that you posted to this after I posted to yours. 
Actually I found a few on YouTube and have been in contact with a few of the people who have given me advice. My white cat is always outside except when it’s hot or its dinner time and I did see one of the black cats a few days ago hiding in the green carpet. As soon as it caught my attention it ran back inside and I’ve been watching for it, but haven’t seen it.


----------

